# Orson Wells alien area



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We are working on this background 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater

and were thinking about playing clips of Orson Wells War of the Worlds, in this area. We just wanted to get some feed back from people here if they thought that would work well.


----------



## KeithTarpley (Sep 13, 2009)

Greetings,,,

Don't think you could go wrong there, though some of the tots may not know the storyline. Oldie and goodie...

Need a tripod/head coming out of the ship...


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Agreed, it does. Not done yet though, lots of detail work needs added, maybe not for the tots but for me LOL


----------

